
Viral load&contact network predict SARS-CoV-2 transmission&superspreading events [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.07.20169920v1.full.pdf
======
bookofjoe
full title: Wrong person, place and time: viral load and contact network
structure predict 5 SARS-CoV-2 transmission and super-spreading events

